
Open Source Everything - skuthus
https://skuth.us/post/627714418651873280/open-source-everything
======
fsflover
At least open source everything paid by the public:
[https://publiccode.eu](https://publiccode.eu)

------
vitiral
Nice post. I recently started civboot.org, check it out and tell me what you
think

~~~
cyberbanjo
It's like a sci-fi version of Open Source Ecology.

[https://wiki.opensourceecology.org/wiki/Open_Source_Ecology](https://wiki.opensourceecology.org/wiki/Open_Source_Ecology)

~~~
vitiral
It is an evolution of it! I came across OSE years ago and felt it didn't go
far enough.

I just released my first podcast if you're interested
[https://youtu.be/52J6vlS4US0](https://youtu.be/52J6vlS4US0)

------
Shared404
If anything, open sourcing hardware designs makes more sense than software.
Seems like there's a much higher barrier to manufacturing than compiling
something.

------
datasmurf
Open Source is communism! _scnr_

------
maproot
[https://privacytoolslist.com](https://privacytoolslist.com) privacy related
open source tools

------
newbalance
Totally agree! We need to reorient our mindsets to sharing knowledge instead
of locking it away under the banner of capitalism.

~~~
woofie11
I'm not quite sure why you view open source and capitalism as being in
conflict.

If I'm buying a mouse, I'll pay a lot more for one with an open source
firmware, schematics, and design. It costs no more to product.

Mostly, there are problems of mindset. In most industries, keeping this stuff
secret has minimal competitive upside, and a lot of downside.

